# OFFICIAL WABBA MR HERCULES PHOTOS 2007 by Stu The Muss



## stuthemuss (Feb 2, 2007)

COOL LOOKIN HARLEYS










GUEST SPOT IAN BUCKLEY EUROPEAN +40 CHAMPION 2007










GUEST SPOT JOHN FENGERAS EUROPEAN +50 CHAMPION 2007










GORGEOUS GLUTES OF GUEST SPOT TINA MOORE . MISS BRITAIN FIGURE 2007










SHIRTS OFF










NOVICE CATEGORY WINNERS










OVERALL WINNERS










SHORT CLASS WINNER BARNEY DU PLESSIS










FIRST TIME WINNERS










+50 WINNERS


----------



## stuthemuss (Feb 2, 2007)

MEDIUM CLASS WINNERS










TALL CLASS WINNERS










+40 WINNERS










WOMENS SHAPE CLASS

TO SEE MORE PICS AND THE FULL WRITE UP PLEASE VISIT [link]www.herculesmuscle.co.uk[/link] or [link]www.wabbauk.co.uk[/link]

and if anyone would like photos of this event please email stu the muss on [email protected]


----------



## PRL (Jul 5, 2006)

No Jrs?


----------



## megatron (Apr 21, 2004)

number 10 looks like he just prolapsed


----------



## stuthemuss (Feb 2, 2007)

sorry heres the juniors


----------



## stuthemuss (Feb 2, 2007)

wow megatron thats a really constructive critisism . well done mate keep up the good work .


----------



## rightyho (Jun 29, 2007)

Great pics and was a great show, too.

Scott cracks me up with his little quips while compering.


----------



## Fivos (Sep 1, 2004)

Hey Stu will you have the same set up at Birmingham?

Fivos


----------



## Febry (Sep 25, 2007)

Who is the junior winer?How old is he?


----------



## Bullyaiou (Nov 13, 2007)

Do you have any photos of the fourth place runner in the first timers comp? Richard Cobb?


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

Great pics and some great competators


----------



## Pip1436114538 (Sep 6, 2007)

megatron said:


> number 10 looks like he just prolapsed


LMFAO:love:

I could go on..little napoleon has issued his warning though lol!


----------

